# Duracoat? good or bad



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Wanted to do some refinishing, thinking of trying duracoat or keracoat (think I spelled it right) anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Duracoat is great, I have 4 guns that I did the actions on, and I've done 3 others for a local gunsmith. No complaints yet!! I'm gonna do my shotgun and my Glock as well. I just gotta finish the 3 stocks I'm working on first.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't done either because I wanted to do a simpler route & rattle-can 2 of mine, & its held up on my AR & Ruger American. Duracoat & Cerakote are much more permanent, & I thought the Duracoat was easier to do when I was looking into it.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Duracoat is easier, for sure. Cerakote has to be baked in order to cure properly. Duracoat air cures, just takes a bit of time.


----------

